# Night sight recommendations on your Glock?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Need some recommendations.

I have Trijicons on my G35 and want to change it up a bit and my G23 has the standard plastic ones...that needs to change.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The XS Big Dot are interesting.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I prefer Meprolights. They stand up a little higher than the Trij, seem just as bright, and cost less.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I normally use Meprolights and that is what I have on my Glock 19 now. I do, however, kind of wish that I had left the stock sights on the pistol. It turns out that I liked them much better than I thought.


----------



## motymmot (Jul 20, 2008)

I have Meprolights on my g27 thinking about some for my new G30 sf.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Mepros on my G27, Trijicons on the rest.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got the regular green Trijicons on all my pistols and I like them fine.They're not the only choice,just the ones I chose.


----------

